# Molly, Guppy and Platy Compatibility



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I've got quite the livebearer tank going on (with a number of tetras and a few other things and such), and I've always wondered about mollies.

The boyfriend really likes the look of them, so I figured I should do a little research as to whether or not we'll be okay with having these three different breeds in the same tank.


I've heard mollies are known for being fin nippers. If that's the case, does anyone know if they would go after my guppies?


Also, I have 2 angelfish temporarily stationed in this tank until they're big enough to be added to my 55.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

mollies like slightly brackish water and a mostly vegetarian diet. They can be kept in a regular tank, but will not be at optimum health. They can be kept with guppies and platies because these live bearers will also tolerate a bit of salt in the water.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have 2 tanks with mollies, platies and guppies with no issues.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres my tank at the shop. E
















No issues but I have a large tank and alot of fish


----------

